# Norfolk Island Pine



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Found a source for some NIP so ordered some. Wanted to make a 2 or 3 vases. I had turned one about 3 yrs ago and didn't really want to sell it but the director at the art gallery wanted me to bring it down to display it. Anyway long story short I thought ok I will put $185 on it and no one would think of buying it. Well a lady came in and put down cash so I reluctantly took it. Anyway found some blanks and ordered them. 2 blanks were 8 X 6 and one was 7.5 X 5. This one finished measures 7 X 4 with walls a consistant 3/8" and is finished with 1 coat of antique oil to pop the grain and 12 coats of General Finishes Woodturners Finish. The 5th coat was sanded with 400 and the 9th coat with 800. No sanding on the last 3 coats. Two views from the top (front and back) and a profile. This one will go into my display case.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bernie, your turnings are amazing! The finish is amazing! Thanks for showings us that and explaining how the finish was prepared.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

What a beauty, that's quite a talent you have.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm stuck in a loop trying to figure out how you carved out the inside of that masterpiece!

You sure have the 'natural gift' of being able to 'turn out' heirloom quality work Bernie....(yep in this case I have to let the pun ride!)


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

well Bernie as everyone will say that is one very gorgeous vase and also very priceless well maybe a million or two:sold:


----------



## saltyfrog1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I thought NIP was for cats! My thoughts on pictures - You are good!!! After looking at your talented handiwork I think I will junk mine. - Dusty


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The wood, the design, execution and finish....

You hit this one out of the park Bernie!!! 

Beautifully done!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've long since run out of adjectives to describe your work Bernie.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you to all. I won't make the same mistake twice on this one. Someone will really want it bad or it will stay in my collection. Either way the price will be $450.

Harry thanks. Haven't seen any turning lately. Hope all is well. 

Bill this is what I used on this to turn out the inside. On this one I use the hand held hollowing system and most others I use the articulating arm unit. It use all the cutters from the hand held system plus what comes in it's package. Hope this helps.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Thank you to all. I won't make the same mistake twice on this one. Someone will really want it bad or it will stay in my collection. Either way the price will be $450.
> 
> Harry thanks. Haven't seen any turning lately. Hope all is well.
> 
> Bill this is what I used on this to turn out the inside. On this one I use the hand held hollowing system and most others I use the articulating arm unit. It use all the cutters from the hand held system plus what comes in it's package. Hope this helps.


I haven't been near the lathe for months Bernie, I've had a few health problems which are now sorted but replaced by the worst cold in years. This fruit bowl made from Norfolk Island Pine by a local turner from what was for many years a local landmark and was removed to make way for developments. One day I'll get around to re-finishing it.
This small article appeared in today's paper. Cottesloe, the suburb mentioned is what I would call a "snob" suburb on one of the cities northern beaches. Interestingly, it was one of the few suburbs that I had difficulty getting paid for repairing TV's, a common excuse was " oh my husband has taken the cheque book with him"! As Marlene describes it "all fur coat and no knickers!"
Donated turning blanks have been piling up so I'll have to get back to the lathe soon, but your work is of such a high standard that it tends to make me feel inadequate.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Thank you to all. I won't make the same mistake twice on this one. Someone will really want it bad or it will stay in my collection. Either way the price will be $450.
> 
> Harry thanks. Haven't seen any turning lately. Hope all is well.
> 
> Bill this is what I used on this to turn out the inside. On this one I use the hand held hollowing system and most others I use the articulating arm unit. It use all the cutters from the hand held system plus what comes in it's package. Hope this helps.


That helps a lot Bernie! Thanks...


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Bernie, they are fantastic!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Interestingly, it was one of the few suburbs that I had difficulty getting paid for repairing..."
Seems like that's a universal phenomena, Harry. I think that's how they acquire their wealth (and intend on keeping it).


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Good to hear you are on the up and up as we say. Harry your turnings are top notch. I also know what you mean about the TV work. Being in that business for many years and with my clock business I have like you heard all the excuses. Always a excuse but have that $50,000 Lincoln or Caddy or Mercedes sitting in the garage.


----------

